# Australian saddle overgirth question



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I have my eye on an Australian stock saddle at a local consignment shop. I took it out to the barn today and it fits Aires perfectly. It also fits me perfectly. So, I'm hoping they take the offer I made today. :-D

Anyway, I have a couple of questions regarding it. First off, it doesn't come with an overgirth, stirrups or a cinch. The stirrups and cinch are easy, as my friend has extras of both I can use and the saddle has been converted to a Western cinch (my friend gave me the cinch because it doesn't fit either of her horses, who are both "scrawny" arabs ). So, my first questions are: is the overgirth necessary? What is the function of the overgirth? Is it relatively easy to purchase one online if I need one?

The second thing about it is that it comes with a thick fleece pad that is WAYYY too big for the saddle. Front-to-back is fine, but it's a good 6-8" too long on each side. It's so long that it bags out behind the cinch and the rings on the cinch rest on about 3" of pad! So, would it be possible to modify the pad to fit the saddle better? I'm thinking take off the excess up where the smooth part that goes under the fenders meets the fluffy part that goes under the tree (if that makes sense...I'll try to get some pics tomorrow).


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Horse Saddle Pads from Down Under Saddle Supply

Scrap the old pad and get a new one. Ones that aren't made for Aussies add extra bulk and make things even more rolly polly than they need to be. I have the cheapest one on that page and it works great. 

As far as the over girth, if it is rigged western without an overgirth, keep it that way. The overgirth only gets in my way. Without that piece in there, it really is only more comfortable. 

You will love your Aussie. I am sure!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The thing is, the pad it comes with is made for an Aussie saddle. Unless they make thick fleece shaped dressage pads that are 6-8" longer than Aussie saddle fenders? lol I was actually looking at something like this on eBay: BLACK Australian saddle pad with built in pockets | eBay

As for the overgirth...YAY that I don't need one! lol What is the purpose of the overgirth, anyway? (again with the probably google-able question, but search engines don't work on my computer)

OH! Thought of another question. I didn't get up in the saddle when I tried it today (still can't ride with my ankle), but I adjusted the stirrups to where I thought they should sit for me and there is A LOT of leather left hanging down. Would it be okay to snip off some of the excess leather so it's not catching on my stirrups and toe when I ride?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't cut the leathers if you are planning on reselling it in the future. I have an aussie and I just tuck the ends in or use a little tape.

But your saddle, your choice


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Any old pad will do, I just prefer the shaped ones. So long as it follows the line of the saddle, it should work really well. 

The overgirth works the same way as any other girth...except that it basically 'wraps' the saddle on the horse instead of just strapping the belly. 

You can usually loop the stirrup leather back through but if its going to get in the way, cut it off. 

Aussies are great! I love mine!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I literally get bruises on my butt bones with Western saddles. I rode my friend's Aussie saddle (that was too small for me...yeah, NEVER again!) on her insanely bumpy quarab and LOVED the way it felt. This saddle doesn't have as suspended a seat as hers does, but it's still fairly comfortable.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Aussie saddles are wonderfully comfortable. You will love it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

One more question...maybe. lol

I really want endurance stirrups for my saddle since I know they're more comfortable (although I prefer the look of the four bar irons :-/ )...do they make endurance stirrups with a small enough neck? The smallest I'm seeing on eBay is 2.25", but the leathers on the saddle seem way more narrow than that.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have a picture of your saddle? There are heaps of different variations of stock saddles...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't at the moment, but I was planning on getting one tomorrow. I'd say the leathers are maybe 1.5" wide...almost like English leathers, really. Maybe a bit wider than English leathers, but still really narrow.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So it is a full flap saddle, not a fender? I got confused when you mentioned fenders in a previous post.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

wild_spot said:


> So it is a full flap saddle, not a fender? I got confused when you mentioned fenders in a previous post.


Leave it to me to put Western terms to an Aussie saddle. 

This is not a great representation, but I haven't gone out to the barn yet to get those pics. Anyway, the stirrup leathers on "my" saddle are exactly like the stirrup leathers on this saddle, in terms of width: ab3 20" Bushmaster australian saddle + ftgs bent horn | eBay

The flaps are longer and a little more narrow than they are on this saddle, though. 

I'm pretty sure "my" saddle is older. The stuffed panels underneath feel like they are stuffed with horse hair and are made from wool. They aren't the blue kind of polyester surge panels that you see on a lot of newer Aussie saddles.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok! Now I've got you. 

You can put any type of stirrups or leathers on one like that. I have a pair of ezy ride endurance stirrups that have the neck width for English leathers, so they do exist. 

The surcingle (what you called the overgirth) just makes the saddle more secure. Most stock saddles are only one buckle, so the surcingle gives some security and a back up should that buckle break. It also helps prevent the saddle lifting on the horses back when riding in rough country or playing polocrosse or campdrafting. 

You should not be able to feel a correctly fitted surcingle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I'm happy to announce that the owner of the saddle took me (extremely) lowball offer! :-D So, I just have to get one of my fish tanks sold and I can go pay for my saddle (yeah, turning out to be more difficult than I expected GRRR!). 

Anyway, I put the saddle back on Aires today to get some pics. Little booger acted like he'd never seen a saddle or saddle pad in his entire life. 

























You can see in those pics just how long that pad is. When I took the saddle back, I mentioned to the lady at the tack shop that the pad seemed REALLY big for the saddle, so we went through her stuff and found another pad that should fit it really well. Not sure if she's just going to trade me straight across or what. The pad we found is sheepskin, but it's a square pad with slightly longer "flaps" in front for the flaps of the saddle. It also has two "camouflaged" pockets, one on either side behind where the saddle sits, that are pretty cool. My only issue is that it's blue and our color is red.  ;-)

ETA: I know the pad isn't exactly straight in the pics. I had a hard enough time just getting it on him, much less getting in straight. lol Also, the saddle looks like it lifts in the back, but when we lunged him, his sweat pattern was BEAUTIFUL, even in the back.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to revive my old thread asking about overgirths.

When we trail ride, the saddle slips back about an inch or so. Nothing horrible, but enough to warrant a breast collar. I bought one ($15 for a brand new Aussie breast collar ;-) ), but then after talking to the trainer at the barn, she thinks I should convert my girth system back to the Aussie overgirth because she says it'll hold my saddle in place better. Right now my saddle is rigged with a Western girth. Converting the rigging to an Aussie overgirth won't be too expensive, but with the breast collar, do you think it'd be necessary? 

Also, if I do end up having to convert my rigging, how are Aussie girths measured? Are they measured like English girths (I would assume they are)? Right now I believe our Western girth is a 36" (I'll have to check this afternoon).


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

girths are measured buckle to buckle. There are two types of over girths. One with a billet strap on both sides and one with a ring on one side and a billit strap on the other. The Aussie girths have 2 1.25" buckles on each side and use a strap. They are measured buckle to buckle. Not counting the strap. If you like that quilted pad I'll sell you a new one for $25. They are really too thin for my liking. I also have a black wool one that is aussie shaped, Put the two together maybe. I should be able to squeeze both into a flat rate $15 shipping box so $40 for both shipped ? I use a toklak coolback pad for a plantation saddle on mine.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm using a red English AP pad for the time being and it works really well. It is a wee bit short (about an inch on either side) for the flap, but that doesn't seem to bother Aires at all. If I had the money to but those pads from you, Joe, I would in a heartbeat, but I'm a little bit broke at the moment. Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## CalienteCalcetines (Oct 5, 2011)

From the pictures, it looks to me like the saddle is too wide for your horse, it's leaning too far forward.

Some pictures here of how it should fit: http://www.terisstore.com/aussie-saddle-customized-fitting-info/

If it was just a slight bit too wide / leaned forward just a little, I might suggest trying an english riser pad under it. But I think the fit of that one is just too far off to try to correct. If you keep riding in it as is, you're certainly going to create sore spots on your horses back.

Hard to tell for certain from the angle, but in the last pic, it even looks like the back end of the saddle is lifting up a bit from it tipping forward... 

Adding breastcollars, etc, to hold a poorly fitted saddle in place is just going to cause more pain.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

CalienteCalcetines said:


> From the pictures, it looks to me like the saddle is too wide for your horse, it's leaning too far forward.
> 
> Some pictures here of how it should fit: Aussie Saddle Custom Fitting
> 
> ...


The saddle actually fits perfectly. The saddle pad was causing the back to tip up like that for some reason, plus I didn't have the saddle position correctly (I just tossed the saddle on him to get the pics, wasn't concerned about where it sat). In fact, those pics are the only time I've seen the saddle tip up like that. With the English pad, the back doesn't tip up at all. I also check his back after every ride and the sweat marks are even, plus he is never tender (even after our three hour trail ride). 

See, here's the saddle with the English pad...no tipping.









Also, he's grown considerably since those pics were taken. Those pics are two months old. He was about 15.1hh then and more narrow...now he's 15.3hh (pushing 16hh) and a bit wider, so the saddle fits even better.


----------



## CalienteCalcetines (Oct 5, 2011)

It still looks like it's leaning too far forward in the new pic.

With an Aussie saddle, you should be able to "draw" a straight line across the top (cantel to pommel) and the line should be level. (which is on that link, not sure if you looked at the image, I tried to send a link because I'm not very good at describing it). And pictures work much better for me, then descriptions. (not the same for everyone of course). 

If he's grown since the picture in the last post (with the red pad) then it certainly may fit him better now. 

But in that picture, even, you can see that the front is too low. If you draw that straight line from cantle to pommel in your picture, it clearly runs downhill towards the front of the horse.


(Of course the level line isn't the *only* thing that determines saddle fit. But one obvious thing that is off in these images). It's an overly simplified means of taking a quick look and seeing if the saddle probably does fit, or obviously does not. 

The saddle moving out of position as you ride is another sign that the fit may be off. 



(In regards to your other question, the link posted does describe how to measure for the girth as well).


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Quick question. 

I'm Australian, and you mentioned you bought an Australian breast collar, but what is an Australian breastplate/breast collar? How does it differ from other ones?


----------



## CalienteCalcetines (Oct 5, 2011)

Saskia said:


> Quick question.
> 
> I'm Australian, and you mentioned you bought an Australian breast collar, but what is an Australian breastplate/breast collar? How does it differ from other ones?


Western breast collar looks like this: western breast collar| 2 inch Breast Collar| Trail breast collar

What is sold as an Aussie breast collar here (in US) looks like this: Aussie Breastplates, Breast Collars for Australian Saddles
ETA: 2nd link also has some "Western Style" breast collars designed for use with Aussie saddles. Only one of which actually looks "western" too me. But will give you some idea. 

(I say "what is sold as" because I have no idea what is actually used in Australia. You must though, maybe you can verify for us if that is the correct style?)


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

You don't need the overgirth - its basically designed to provide additional protection in the event that your regular girth fails. 

You can modify the stirrups and leathers - I would probably just replace them with what you want rather than cutting them. Also, rather than cutting the pad, I would find one that fit it better and replace it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SaddleOnline said:


> You don't need the overgirth - its basically designed to provide additional protection in the event that your regular girth fails.
> 
> You can modify the stirrups and leathers - I would probably just replace them with what you want rather than cutting them. Also, rather than cutting the pad, I would find one that fit it better and replace it.


I kept the leathers, but ended up having to have the saddle shop trim the left one and add another hole because it was about 1" too long. As for the pad, as you can see from that second pic, we're currently using an English AP pad and it works rather well.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

SO far from the pics I thought the same thing that the saddle is too wide. But pics can be deceiving. 
What size is your saddle ? seat wise ? My saddle is supposedlyu a 19 and fits me, but over all it is 29 inches front to rear. Most pads dont fit it. Most of the socalled Aussi pads are only 27 inches long.
Based on my experience I think Austrailians are all skinny and very long legged.
I am 6 foot tall 32 inch inseam and the stirrup leathers that came with my first saddle were to long for me even at the shortest setting.


----------



## CalienteCalcetines (Oct 5, 2011)

The red line here should be parallel to the ground.
Of course, better off to check it with the horse standing square (and still on level / flat ground of course). 
(this is specific to Aussie saddles too, fitting is a bit different).

It's certainly better in the second picture than in the first set. 
But definitely room for improvement still.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> SO far from the pics I thought the same thing that the saddle is too wide. But pics can be deceiving.
> What size is your saddle ? seat wise ? My saddle is supposedlyu a 19 and fits me, but over all it is 29 inches front to rear. Most pads dont fit it. Most of the socalled Aussi pads are only 27 inches long.
> Based on my experience I think Austrailians are all skinny and very long legged.
> I am 6 foot tall 32 inch inseam and the stirrup leathers that came with my first saddle were to long for me even at the shortest setting.


I have no idea what size my saddle is, to be honest. I bought it used from a local tack shop and didn't measure it. I sat in it and it felt good and I fit, and that was good enough for me.

I'm 5'7" with a 32" inseam and my right stirrup leather is fine. The left was stretched out at least an inch, maybe even an inch and a half, probably from whoever had it before me. The leathers aren't even the original ones that came with the saddle. The saddle is a no-name (no brand or maker's mark on it anywhere), but the leathers are Syd Hills.



CalienteCalcetines said:


> The red line here should be parallel to the ground.
> Of course, better off to check it with the horse standing square (and still on level / flat ground of course).
> (this is specific to Aussie saddles too, fitting is a bit different).
> 
> ...


I went back and looked at the date on that second pic. Yeah, it's only a couple of weeks newer than the first pics. Aires was EXTREMELY downhill in those pics, so regardless of whether the saddle fits correctly or not, the saddle wouldn't be parallel to the ground. He's taller now (as I said, 15.3hh at the withers and 16-16.1hh at the butt) and filled out A LOT. 

The only newer picture I have of him saddled is one taken while he was being lunged before our trail ride a few weeks ago. Angle is bad, lighting is bad (hello, sun), he's trotting, and he's still a bit downhill (it was when he just first started to hit his newest growth spurt and started going butt-high on me again). However, I can guarantee you the padding on the back of the saddle is sitting on his back. It's not tilted toward the front.


----------



## cmwtx (Nov 18, 2011)

*A few helpful links*

CalienteCalcetines is really trying to help you. I am in full agreement here that your saddle is sitting down too low on the withers of your horse in both pics... I hope the following links will help you... There is a pad, a correction pad that will lift the front of your saddle, also correction shims, or a tree adjustment might work..... and believe it or not your beautiful horse will be able to move easier and you will also like it better, as your balance in the seat will also get better.

Though you can change the Aussie saddle to your own taste... the overgirth is a function of the Aussie saddle that I feel is necessary, as it gives you more security. I always think safety first.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZXMMcdZsQk:
Colin Dangaard talks About Stuffed Pannel Aussie Saddles - YouTube
Fleece Padded Astralian Saddles, Western Saddle, English Saddles Colin Dangaard - YouTube
Types Saddle Pads for Australian Saddles - YouTube

I hope I have been helpful and wish you the best of luck, sincerely


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been riding in Aussie saddles for around 30 years-I love the overgirths. The repair I had done was the leather straps coming out of the saddle tree-that really thick leather-that repair cost over $100, but made the saddle new again. My "seat" leather is something really thick, but soft & supple. I'm on my 3rd pad w/the built in saddle bags, & I had one repaired to like new condition after I had the new one so I won't be w/out one in the future. It's a process to get everything you might want for a ride-now w/teh move to AZ. I might want bigger saddle bags as I'll be riding lots more, & have to figure out how to use my GPS thingy,& carry my cell phone, & get the horses used to the noise it makes-I don't like those things, can you tell? As to fitting saddles-well, I've lucked out & haven't had too many problems w/that. But, I do have lots of styles & sizes of saddle pads for my different saddles.


----------



## cmwtx (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nice*

I enjoyed your response... ty

I have also owned and ridden for the last 30 years.... though I have ridden western, shown in english and now riding an aussie saddle with my 16.2 hand Tenn Walker..." My big girl" lol .... There is no doubt the importance of understanding your horses conformation, the saddle that you plan to use and "how it is designed to function".....

The hardest thing I have found are people who act like they want advice and want opinions but aren't really open to what is being suggested.... As I have learned the hard way from my own past "lack of knowledge" the more you help your horse.... the better the ride for both horse and rider.... and the bonding that occurs with our animals.... if fabulous ..... 

thank you again.... always enjoy sharing the joys of horse ownership : )


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't it nice to look back & see all the been there, done that stuff that has helped us get this far? I started Western, did some showing w/that, did a little gymkhana stuff w/my 3 Bars granddaughter, then did some English, & my trainer encompassed everything-a little dressage, cross-country,some jumping, lots of trail-riding w/natural obstacles, did some Park seat showing w/my Paso stallion, & my part-blood mare,then back to Western, the Aussie saddles & now the trial riding again. full circle, but w/all the experience it makes it much more fun & challenges can be anywhere. Love the bonding!


----------

